# London's famous ultra-narrow Clerkenwell House for sale for £1.5million!



## TheOingoBoingoBandit (Mar 16, 2005)

This famous house has been seen in many architecture books, and by myself!












http://www.findaproperty.co.uk/story.aspx?storyid=7403 

http://www.findaproperty.com/agent.aspx?agentid=1361&opt=prop&pid=240208


----------



## 909 (Oct 22, 2003)

The inside looks bigger than i thougth:










But, with all respect, people who are buying it are nuts.


----------



## TheOingoBoingoBandit (Mar 16, 2005)

909 said:


> But, with all respect, people who are buying it are nuts.



It is a bit pricey, considering you could buy a 28th floor three bedroom apartment in the nearby Barbican for less than half the price..........and a slightly better view!

Barbican flat £635,000


----------



## CHEVIOT (Jun 6, 2005)

Great pics, love the Barbican kay:


----------



## TheOingoBoingoBandit (Mar 16, 2005)

CHEVIOT said:


> Great pics, love the Barbican kay:



:weirdo: 

Was that a sarcastic dig at the price or has you genuinely posted the wrong video clip?



EDIT: Just everyone understands that comments, CHEVIOT originally posted a link to a video clip about the Live8 concerts.


How ironic!


----------



## nick_taylor (Mar 7, 2003)

This is the first time I've ever heard of this building and I'd love to buy it: its over half way to owning my own skyscraper (this house I have just read has *7 floors*) :laugh:


----------



## cphdude (Apr 18, 2004)

I dont know, i kinda like it....Look wierd, but cool...


----------



## tommygunn (Apr 11, 2005)

635 grand for the barbican silly money.


----------



## Englishman (May 3, 2003)

Yeah, but it's walking distance to the city.


----------



## pricemazda (Feb 14, 2004)

I used to live literally opposite that flat. I watched the channel four buses bus people into to marvel at its architecture.


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

Actually,i were living in a similiar but much cheaper house with better furniture...so £1.5million for me is more than crazyness.


----------



## TheOingoBoingoBandit (Mar 16, 2005)

Another ultra-narrow has just come on the market in West London for £525,000...
















BBC news story


----------

